# Petsmart Coupon Code for October



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the head's up!
________
WELLBUTRIN WITHDRAW


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Thank you! Now I just need another coupon for a Filstar. Although $70 shipped for the XP2 is pretty good already.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow...that'll bring the XP3 down to $95 shipped!

*EDIT* Ordered it, tax and all was $101 and change. :thumbsup:


----------



## blkrob (Feb 5, 2006)

Ordered xp3 for the same price @ BIG AL's. today


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

Bulldog321 said:


> If use the Coupon code SAVEOCT (must be typed in all caps) it will give you $10 off an order of $60 or more.
> 
> Furthermore, there is free shipping on orders greater than $50.


You are the best...thanks a lot:thumbsup:


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks a lot! Gonna use this to get a xp3 for $113 shipped to Hawaii! Hopefully soon though


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

I bought an XP2 last night, it was 76 with tax. I used the code "NEXTTEN" that took ten bucks off the price, same as the SAVEOCT.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

10% off, just not for fish stuff...

Limited time offer expires December 11, 2007 at 12 p.m. ET. Add Enter code NOVPET (enter code as it appears, in all caps) in the Promotional Code field of your shopping cart with your PetSmart.com order of any dog or cat products and a savings of 10% will be deducted from your order subtotal.

they also free ship over $50.


----------

